# Anyone else TTC straight after coming off the pill?



## Clareybeary

Hello peeps!

I'm feeling kind of alone here like everyone else is coming off the pill months before TTC when I've been told just to start trying as soon as I get off because there's a supposedly 'super fertile' period. It would be nice to know if anyone has ever gotten PG in the 1st month after coming off versus how many people haven't! I just don't know what to do and I kind of wish I hadn't told DH about this as now he definitely wants me to stay on the pill (3 guesses why...:winkwink:) until we start to TTC!


----------



## booflebump

We will be trying in the month I come off the pill too, you arent alone! x


----------



## 4magpies

If you go in Journals there is a girl called Sooz and she has two more packs of her pill and then is going to start TTC so shes in the same boat as you.

I havent been on the pill since may and will be TTC in Nov, thats the best I can help. Sorry.
xxx


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> If you go in Journals there is a girl called Sooz and she has two more packs of her pill and then is going to start TTC so shes in the same boat as you.
> 
> I havent been on the pill since may and will be TTC in Nov, thats the best I can help. Sorry.
> xxx

That'd be me! :haha:

I started a similar thread yesterday but put it in the TTC forum for the girls over there as I was freaking out that I wouldn't Ov first month off of the pill. Which pill are you on? I'm using Microgynon. One of my friends started TTC straight off of the pill and is on her second cycle, she has Ov'd both cycles so far.

I'm starting TTC mid-October but have two packets left to take and I am going to be taking them back to back as :witch: is due when I am in Majorca in September. 

The reason, besides that, for me staying on is I am really sensitive to condoms and don't know my cycle well enough to try natural planning for a couple of months. I don't want to fall until I've paid my Grandad back the cash he lent us for our house purchase.


----------



## Clareybeary

Hey, thanks for the replies guys! Very prompt!

I am on Microgynon 30 too Sooz! I can't remember what my periods were like before I went on the pill (it's been 12 years!!!!!) but I think they were regular. :shrug:

I have 3 packs left until I finish to TTC!!!! Bring it on!


----------



## Sooz

Microgynon is not meant to be too bad for messing up your cycles because it isn't progesterone only. The one that seems to be causing havoc over in TTC is Cerazette with periods missing for months, no ovulation and irregular cycles. :wacko:

I was perfectly regular before the pill and took a six month break 2.5 years ago where my cycles lapsed straight back to between 28-30 days so I am hoping the same will happen this time.

I am not looking forward to bad AF pains, heavy bleeds, spots and mood swings when I stop, but an increased sex drive would be most welcome. :blush::haha:


----------



## Clareybeary

Yeehaa!!!! I've never had any problems with Microgynon so I'm hoping for the best! I do recall having really bad P pains when I was a teenager and I love having very short periods on the pill but hopefully once I come off the pill I won't have to worry about an AF!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## pink23

hi i too will be ttc straight after i come off pill. 
Before caleb i was on microgynon and after 1 af i caught the 2nd month. I stayed the same pattern when i come of the pill so knew if i was late or not.
I used to be on cerazette but luckily gone back to microgynon so fx'd im lucky next time.
Your not alone xx
Not long to go till you ttc yey x


----------



## Clareybeary

Can't come soon enough! Pink23 that sounds promising!


----------



## Vivienne

Hiya,
I'm off the pill now first month and gonna give it a crack if I ovulate! Have been on pill 18 years so may take a while for things to happen, however I'm already feeling a lot different this cycle so never know!:flower:


----------



## Clareybeary

:thumbup:Welcome Vivienne! Which pill were you on just out of interest? Bon chance!


----------



## Elveneye

I've only got about 3 weeks worth of minipills (micronor) left, then.. Well, I guess then we start trying (TTC) for real. Or probably more to the point, we'll let it happen if it happens. Won't be stressing about it one way or the other :)

Last time I got off the pill on November and got pregnant on February, so I know it takes a wee while for my body to come off it. Which is all good :thumbup:

Anyway, the point was: You are not alone, of course not. I'm sure this is a common way to do it :kiss:


----------



## Button#

Me too! I'm coming off the pill in March and then just going to go for it! As the only reason I've seen for waiting is to get dates right I don't want to miss out on supposedly a really fertile time, also can't wait to start TTC.


----------



## calypso

I just stopped bc about a month and a half ago. Had a period since then, and I think I just ovulated :o

My doc said as long as I had a period first that was good, and mainly for an accurate conception date calculation. I was on bc for about 6 yrs. Pretty smooth coming off bc.


----------



## Sooz

My friend who went to TTC straight off of the pill just got her BFP tonight, cycle two. :cloud9:


----------



## Lou1234

I am trying straight after coming off the pill! I'm on Microgynon 30 and started my last pack last night.

I've had breaks from it before and have slipped back into a regular cycle so hopefully that will happen again! If so then I should ovulate around the 2nd week in October!

I'm not looking forward to the bad cramps I used to get and the long AF if we don't catch straight away!!

Sooz that is good news for your friend!


----------



## Vivienne

Hey Clareybeary, thanks!
I was on 3rd generation Monofeme, beacause the Triphasil I had been on was discontinued in New Zealand where I usually live. I have had 3 types over the years and originally started on them cos my AF was such an ordeal-9 days long urgh!!:haha:


----------



## marie_wills

Hello :)

I came off "Yasmin" on the 27th July, had my usual withdrawal, and I'm due to AF today, which would be my first normal period .... If I'm still on a 28 day cycle. Doctors and Nurses etc suggest waiting to have a normal period first before trying to conceive, but I do think this is mainly for dating reasons.

I have also read somewhere that it's not a bad idea to let everything get back to normal, but I've also read that you can get pregnant straight after coming off the pill and there's no problems, there's lots of contradictory info out there lol I guess it's just personal preference.

We'll be TTC as soon as this AF comes and goes, so September :) Although so far, I've had two predictions which have both said I will get a BFP in November with a lil boy.

So hopefully, all being well I will be pregnant by Xmas :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Clareybeary

Sooz said:


> My friend who went to TTC straight off of the pill just got her BFP tonight, cycle two. :cloud9:

Ooh! How exciting! Brings my hopes up somewhat. :thumbup: I had a dream last night that I was bringing our baby home from the hospital (luckily I didn't dream about the labour!!!! :winkwink:) and it was such an amazing feeling!!!! This is my first ever actual baby dream (I've had dreams that I am pregnant in the past). Last night my DH expressed concerns that he doesn't want our relationship to change once we have a baby. Bless him! I said that things will change but for the better!!!! We've had 10 wonderful years together and I think it's about time to start a family but i think he's so enjoying our life at the mo' he doesn't want it to change. I told him once our kid(s) are at uni, it'll be like old times again!!!!! :happydance:

Anyone else have weird dreams???


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi there, Yes i am, coming off in 7 weeks and going to be NTNP to start with to see what happens, trying to stay relaxed about it and not worry about ovulation dates to start with. I will be coming of cerrazette - still have AF's though every 5-6 weeks as appose to monthly so not sure how long it will take to get my periods in order.

Good Luck!


----------



## Vivienne

Clareybeary said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> My friend who went to TTC straight off of the pill just got her BFP tonight, cycle two. :cloud9:
> 
> Ooh! How exciting! Brings my hopes up somewhat. :thumbup: I had a dream last night that I was bringing our baby home from the hospital (luckily I didn't dream about the labour!!!! :winkwink:) and it was such an amazing feeling!!!! This is my first ever actual baby dream (I've had dreams that I am pregnant in the past). Last night my DH expressed concerns that he doesn't want our relationship to change once we have a baby. Bless him! I said that things will change but for the better!!!! We've had 10 wonderful years together and I think it's about time to start a family but i think he's so enjoying our life at the mo' he doesn't want it to change. I told him once our kid(s) are at uni, it'll be like old times again!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else have weird dreams???Click to expand...

My OH has been having the dreams!


----------



## Littleleo11

So glad I found this thread. I've been on Microgynon for 12 yrs too. Me and DH going to start TTC in Nov on holiday. 
Went to doctor and got an older locum. When I said when should I come off pill he just said finish the packet then go for it but I'm not sure what that will mean for dates if I don't have natural cycle back before.
I've got exams until Nov so don't really want to worry about AF before that. Been regular on pill and I think before that too (so long ago I can't really remember!) but I'm worried that being on the pill for so long will have totally messed up my cycles. I really don't want to have to wait as Everywhere I look I see babies or hear someone else is pregnant. I have heard that you are most fertile as soon as you come off pill so I'm going to give it a go!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## StarlitHome

We'll be TTC right after I come off the pill as well :) I'm taking it for September and October, and then we'll be NTNP - although I will be attempting to time :sex: so that the chances of a :bfp: in November are better!
I'd really love to announce that :baby: is coming at Christmas...


----------



## Debbie_23

I have just come off the pill and now having my withdrawl bleed. I am going to wait until I have one normal period before starting to try so hopefully by mid october! But last time with my son I came off pill had withdrawl bleed on 25th december and think I concieved around 6 jan! Found out I was 5 weeks pregnant on 28 jan. Happened so fast! It didnt cause me any dating problems at all, they jst dated it from my withdrawl bleed but I guess thats cause my cycle returned to normal quickly as I must have ovulated 2 weeks after withdrawl.


----------



## Sooz

As you can see DH & I moved to TTC earlier than anticipated so I didn't go back on the pill but started TTC after my withdrawal bleed. As yet I don't believe I have ovulated so I'm doing daily BBT readings and OPKs. I'll let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## BabyQ

I took Microgynon for 10 years then when I came off it we TTC straight away then I got pregnant the 2nd month we tried. Unfortunately that ended in a mc at 10 weeks. 

I'm now ready to go back on the pill for 6 months (grrr really don't want to but needs must), then we are going to TTC again, staight after coming off it again. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Clareybeary

Littleleo11 said:


> So glad I found this thread. I've been on Microgynon for 12 yrs too. Me and DH going to start TTC in Nov on holiday.
> Went to doctor and got an older locum. When I said when should I come off pill he just said finish the packet then go for it but I'm not sure what that will mean for dates if I don't have natural cycle back before.
> I've got exams until Nov so don't really want to worry about AF before that. Been regular on pill and I think before that too (so long ago I can't really remember!) but I'm worried that being on the pill for so long will have totally messed up my cycles. I really don't want to have to wait as Everywhere I look I see babies or hear someone else is pregnant. I have heard that you are most fertile as soon as you come off pill so I'm going to give it a go!
> 
> Good luck everybody!

I can completely relate! I can't even remember what my AF was like before I went on the pill. The good news is that our Microgynon 30 is a very low dose pill and so shouldn't take long to get out of our systems! I shall be watching you closely from November to see what happens! Fingers crossed and a huge sprinkle of baby dust for then. Where are you off on your hol?


----------



## Littleleo11

Going to Australia and New Zealand for 3 weeks - one last big holiday before babies and to celebrate hopefully finishing studying forever too! Think it should be quite relaxing so a good time to TTC I hope!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! I came off Microgynon 30 at the end of March this year and we have been ntnp since then. I've not had a bfp as yet and, after my first natural cycle that went straight back to my normal 33 day pre-pill cycle, I've been having very long cycles. My last cycle was 73 days and I'm currently on cd 56 with no signs of af starting (and I've had several bfns, although I'm going to be testing again next week as I've been having symptoms!). I did go to see the doctor last cycle as I was concerned since I was late and having bad sickness and other very pregnancy like symptoms but getting bfns. He told me then that it could take 6 months or so to get back to normal! I'm approaching the 6 month mark now so hopefully things will sort themselves out soon! I was on it for just over 3 years.

Hope that helps!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Heidi

I was on the Microgynon for around 7 years and it took us a year to conceive our LO after i came off it, my cycles just took a while to get back to normal, they ranged from 30 odd days to 60+ days. I had blood tests and every thing was fine they just said its taking my body a while to 'wake up' and that it was perfectly normal.
I'm back on it now and plan on coming off it a a few months before we TTC #2 next year but plan on ntnp in that time, but hopefully where i would have only been on it a short while it shouldn't take so long this time!
Good luck with TTC :)


----------



## kelsey111

hi, i come off the pill 7weeks ago and started TTC straight away! :D no luck yet tho hopefully i get my BFP soon :D x


----------



## Clareybeary

So I gather it's hot and miss with Microgynon 30 and it completely depends on the individual! Bums!

Last night I said to DH that if we TTC for a year with no luck, maybe we could get a puppy! :wacko: Not quite a baby substitute but it might save me going mad if we have no luck!

I guess there's no way of knowing what will happen until I come off the pill. I really want to get PG next year so that I can go on maternity leave after the summer hols (am a supply teacher).


----------



## Littleleo11

kelsey111 said:


> hi, i come off the pill 7weeks ago and started TTC straight away! :D no luck yet tho hopefully i get my BFP soon :D x

How long were you on Microgynon before that? 

Hope you get that BFP soon - let us know. Sending you baby dust x


----------



## kelsey111

hi, i was on the pill for about 2.5 years x


----------



## angelwings666

I've not long come off Mercillon (July), having gone straight on it from Microgynon, so in total been on the pill for about 3 years. Came off mid-pack as it was doing my head in, so have only just started charting once things settled. Not officially TTC, but being completely not-careful either, and I'm now 3 days dpo with my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sooz

Just seen this thread jump up on my subscriptions so thought I'd let you know I *seem* to be one of the lucky ones and had all the signs of ovulation yesterday on CD17. I was on Microgynon for 7 years with a break of 6 months 2.5 years ago. xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

I was on Microgynon 30 for about 10 years before stopping to TTC. When I came off it we started trying straight away. Went straight back into my 28 day cycle but didn't fall pregnant with the boys until my 3rd cycle. Pretty sure I ovulated from the first month as although I don't test I do get ovulation pains. My friend fell pregnant with her twins the first month after coming off the pill, but it took another friend a year after stopping the pill, so I guess it really depends on the person!

Just hoping when we start TTC our next one that it happens just as quickly!


----------



## lu-is

I never really considered TTC right after stopping BC.. I just thought the norm was to wait a couple months/cycles until everything was back to "normal".. hmmm.. I will definetly consider this before I TTC next Summer..


----------



## Matchstick

Hey ladies! I am one of you  I stoped BCP (Yasmine or Yaz) on 25th of July, had withdrawal bleeding on 25th as normal. Than ovulated arround 11th or 12th August (it was confirmed by ultrasaund) and had verrrrrry light AF on 23rd August. 
All seemed fine... we actually NTNP starting from August.

Untill this month - hence i started charting my BBT and as per the chart Ov accured on CD 20. I do not know - seems that either i am confused with a signes or the BBT was taken wrong or it is what it is... Confused abt my ovulations anyway - got OP tests for next months. 

Baby dust to us all xoxoxox


----------



## Matchstick

forgot to note, that i was on the pill for 14 monthd only


----------



## charlotteb24

Hi
I'm TTC this month and i came off the pill in August, 4 days late for my period now.. so just waiting inpatiently to see whats happening!

To give you the heads up, i fell pregnant first month coming off the pill with my first baby, i was on brevinor. I was on norimin before i came off last month which is the stronger form of brevinor and i'm hoping for the same result this time around!


----------



## Sooz

Looks like you got your second BFP after your first pill free cycle again! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## cerena

Hi girls

So glad I found this thread! I have been on the pill for almost 10yrs and stopped 6 weeks ago. Since then Ive been charting on FF and despite positive OPKs, fertile CM and increased sex drive, I cannot see a thermal shift and therefore must assume I didnt ovulate :( my temps are all over the place.
We've DTD all week so fingers crossed that Im wrong. Will keeping an eye on this thread to see how you all go!

By the way I was on Diane35 for 6 months for acne, Yasmin before that and mercilon and microgynon also plus a few years with the mirena coil and a stint with depo too :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Cerena have you been temping at the same time each day? I took my temp 45mins apart this morning and there was a 0.25 difference, which as you know, is massive on a FF chart!

Can you put your chart link up?


----------



## cerena

No I've had no option but to chart at different times as some shifts require me to be up at 5.15am!

Hope this works.....................
Chart
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/wwwfertilityfriendcom.png


----------



## toffee87

I was on a pill at 18, came off at 19. After about 6 months of being off, my cycles were getting longer and longer. However, my periods were irregular before the pill, so it shouldn't of been a shock. Anyhow, I tried acupuncture, which DEFINTELY worked to regulate them. 

Basically before acu my cycle had reached 56 days. The first cycle it was 33, and from then on it averaged at 31. I stopped as it was expensive, and they went bad again. I then had to look for a more cost effective way, and I tried agnus castus (vitex) and that helped. My cycles weren't as spot on as with acu, but they were better than without it. 

I'm now on yasmin anyway, and I plan to come off about a year before we TTC and I'll take agnus castus straight away!


----------



## Clareybeary

I've just been having an email conversation with my buddy who is 12 weeks PG and although she had been off the pill for a year before TTC and fell within the 1st month of trying, she told me her and her DH were :sex: every day!!!!!!! It made me do some research which has led me to make the decision that when DH and I start TTC'ing, we'll probably :sex: every 2-3 days all throughout my cycle. This, as well as being a very nice thing to do every few days (not knackering like my friend said her method was), can also lead to ensuring the more mobile :spermy: getting through and increase chances of conception! Trouble is, we'll be on holiday staying at my family's house in USA over Xmas when we'll be TTC and I'm not sure if we'll have our own bedroom as there's not a lot of space! Might have to think up some more inventive places to :sex: !!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

i dont have sex when not on the pill even using condoms caus im so likely to get pregnant lol everytime ive had sex when not on the pill even when we used condoms etc... then ive wound up pregnant so i wont come off the pill till we are sure we are happy with getting pregnant that month lol, 

saying that ive been on the mini pill till a couple of days ago since having EJ so no periods plus breastfeeding but im getting pmt so pretty sure my af is coming back evne though im BF lol and i hope still to be BF at least partially in Feb when we TTC


----------



## nightkd

I came off the pill end of July, we NTNP in August, first period September 11th and got our BFP on October 9th :D

xx


----------



## cerena

Helloooo

Just back from the doctors, told her I was TTC and my concerns about stopping the pill and not ovulating/how long it will take for my body to adjust and she said that's old stuff and there's new evidence that you're actually very fertile when you stop BC for a short period of time then it falls back to normal. So fingers crossed for everyone!! x

I asked when the first scan is normally and she said 18-19 weeks:saywhat:
I thought you'd have one before that? Like 12 weeks to make sure baby is ok?
She said you can opt for that but it would cost $300!


----------



## Sooz

Back to update as promised ladies, I tested today at 11/12dpo and got my :bfp:. From coming off the pill to getting my positive has been just under four weeks.

Got everything crossed little one stays put now.

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## mrspjlover

Congratulations Sooz!


----------



## Clareybeary

Woweeee!!!! Congratulations! Thanks for posting - renewed confidence in us all no doubt. I have only got 2.5 months to wait but am already planning when DH and I will :sex: when I come off! How sad is that! Which means it will be December 10th which happens to be my birthday!!!! Might do it all weekend too who knows!!!!! ;)


----------



## cerena

WOW congrats Sooz! You are SO lucky and must be ecstatic! Can you remind me what your symptoms have been if you've recorded them?


----------



## Sooz

Cerena I've been ill with a virus so differentiating the pregnancy symptoms from the viral ones has been tough. I *think* queasyness, dizzyness, cramps, hot flushes and needing to poo more frequently are all pregnancy related (the poo one is odd as your bowel is meant to slow down not speed up).

Also I was sick yesterday morning. One of the big symptoms I don't have is sore boobs. Barely even a sore nipple here. :haha:


----------

